# Snug a bun diy - help



## Gen_Savage (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi! So I’ve recently been wanting a snug a bun bed for my bunny. Everywhere I look that they sell these things and really expensive or don’t ship to Canada. So I was thinking of making one myself. The problem is that I have no idea how to “DIY” one. I tried finding a howto on Pinterest and on YouTube but no luck. If anyone knows how to make it step by step or even find a link, it would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!

reference picture:


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 2, 2020)

https://www.sewingbeefabrics.co.uk/how-to-make-a-snuggle-pod-for-small-animals
I know that's not what you wanted but still cute though
It doesn't look too hard. Here's what I would do.
measure two amounts of fabric of how big you want it to be, add an inch. And Cut
Measure the length of it for the sides ( the snuggle part length) add an inch, cut
Measure out how wide you want the snuggle part to be Add an inch, Cut. You will need 4 of these cuts.
Place the design side together and sew the outsides all but one side. 
Turn right side out
Fill with stuffing.
Sew up the last side.
Go back to original fabrics place design sides together, sew long side together 
Turn right side out
Place stuffed snuggles into fabric up against the sewn side, mark where you want the second side to be, add a half-inch, take stuffed snuggles out sew down the line.
Place stuffed into the holders and there you go. 
And I just kinda went off of this as how I looked at it and figured out with my very small knowledge of how to sew but my many years of watching my grandmother. You may have to tweak it some as you actually get into it. But now I think I may make both of these. the pod for their houses and the snuggle bun bed for their carriers for vet trips.


----------



## Gen_Savage (Feb 2, 2020)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> https://www.sewingbeefabrics.co.uk/how-to-make-a-snuggle-pod-for-small-animals
> I know that's not what you wanted but still cute though
> It doesn't look too hard. Here's what I would do.
> measure two amounts of fabric of how big you want it to be, add an inch. And Cut
> ...


Thank you so much! I’ll try it out and see how it works out!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 2, 2020)

Gen_Savage said:


> Hi! So I’ve recently been wanting a snug a bun bed for my bunny. Everywhere I look that they sell these things and really expensive or don’t ship to Canada. So I was thinking of making one myself. The problem is that I have no idea how to “DIY” one. I tried finding a howto on Pinterest and on YouTube but no luck. If anyone knows how to make it step by step or even find a link, it would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> reference picture:
> 
> View attachment 44923



The one you have pictured looks pretty simple to mimic.
1. Just sew together two pieces of fleece (in this example, purple and patterned) around the edges . Be sure to leave two openings on one side for the pillow inserts.
2. Sew the two seam lines across the piece to create the pillow pockets.
3. Make two pillows to fit in the openings


----------



## samoth (Feb 3, 2020)

Maybe you could reach out to 101rabbits and ask her for basic instructions? She lives pretty close to the border, so I'd think she'd ship one to Canada... I just don't know how much shipping would cost.


----------

